

Show HN: WikiPacks - Stop sharing knowledge one link at a time - pack it - wikipacks
http://www.wikipacks.com/

======
wikipacks
WikiPacks allows you to collect links into groups, called packs. Don't let
your research go to waste after you find the answer, don't tell people to
google it, collect the knowledge so others can benefit!

I'd love to get some feedback, thanks

~~~
thoughtcriminal
Definitely a solid idea. Hope you continue to get traction with it.

